# Again, We Have Snow Tracks



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

It's been a very lonely and long almost 3 months without tracks in the back yard snow, thumping tail noise on the floor, and a "friendly" greeting when one comes home from work  ...so yesterday we got us an 8 week old chocolate lab female puppy...Hershey. :mrgreen: And is she ever a cutie...already seems to be getting the house breaking down. We're proud parents of 4 legs once again I can hardly wait to get her in the boat and going camping...thanks .45 with the PM   Break out the "cigars" //dog//










Is this really comfortable.... :?: :?:













































:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a beauty !!! That is the best look'in dog in the world...  

I hope the her name doesn't backfire on you... *\-\* *\-\* .......now I know, for sure, I'll be finding you somewhere this summer.....congrats !!! 

That last picture is how a lab 'points'....he's a hunt'in dog.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Cute!! Looks like he's pointing something in that last pic.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin' pup. If you're ever in the Tibble Fork area, keep an eye out for a chubby old guy with a dead grass Chessie playing in the water. It just might be me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Good lookin' pup. If you're ever in the Tibble Fork area, keep an eye out for a *chubby* old guy with a dead grass Chessie playing in the water. It just might be me.


Chubby? Are you 'obtuse' ?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

ob·tuse /?b?tus, -?tyus/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[uhb-toos, -tyoos] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
-adjective 1. not quick or alert in perception, feeling, or intellect; not sensitive or observant; dull. 
*2. not sharp, acute, or pointed; blunt in form. 
3. (of a leaf, petal, etc.) rounded at the extremity.*
4. indistinctly felt or perceived, as pain or sound.

My belly is obtuse.


----------

